
Apple’s MacBook Gets Faster Chips, Better Battery Life, Rose-Gold Finish - uptown
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apples-macbook-gets-faster-chips-better-battery-life-rose-gold-finish-1461069592
======
franze
yeah, because the current one sucks, i must know it, i use it and it hate it.

